# Want To Do Vs. Know You're Good At



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey people =) 

I am currently at one of the most significant crossroads of my life. That being career choice. The title sums up the essence of my problem. Music has always been a huge part of my life. I listen to music practically all the time, or as much as I can, and many musicians have been inspiring for me. So, what I want to do is to become a jazz fusion musician (I play the piano). With this occupation follows many fears; Am I good enough? Will I be able to live with little money? Will I be successful? Will people even like my music?

On the other hand, I am almost sure that I would make a good leader and entrepeneur (sp?). I am good at seeing the different factors, and I am much better at this in economy than in music. I like working with people, I like sharing, I like dressing up nice, I like wealth, and I am a perfectionist. 

Some of the things that a business person do is exactly the same as a musician do. The actions that is teamwork and making a perfect product or service. 

I am so insecure, I am not sure what to do. When I think about it, I could do without being a musician, but there is some part of me that just want to join that party. What my body and soul seems to be reluctant to do is to abandon this dream that I set myself out to fulfill. Thank you for reading and please share whatever thoughts that may fall upon thee.


----------



## Wulfyn (May 22, 2010)

You might find this viewpoint helpful. It has a wider remit around how we should be educating, but talks about people being in their element.






Will a career in business bring you happiness? Will working in music destroy your love for it?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

If you want to be a musician than just do that, you don't want to look back later in life and wonder what could have been.... if it doesn't work out in a few years, then hey, at least you tried.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Start a small record label? That might sound too ambitious, but if you manage to get a few good artists together (which might be quite a bit easier with what's known as the Internet), you might have a good chance of earning some cash. In the short-term, you might want to secure a decent cash flow, but I'd say quitting on your dreams can cause a lot more trouble than it's worth down the road.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I say be a musician. The money will come. You spend most of your life in your job, no reason to do something you dont enjoy.

There are so many avenues that it can take you down. You can end up as a studio musician, you can be a teacher, you can possibly even make it big on your own. Maybe business and music will fuse and you'll own your own label or something to at effect. Dont limit yourself. Continue doing music and you'll figure it out.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone =) 

I watched the Ken Robinson movie, and it is truly inspiring for me! I think you guys are right, I've already set my mind, so I should go for it 100%. I think something within music where my true passion is. I love listening to it. I think everyone should go for what they really like =)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there any way to do both at once?


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

I think there are many jobs you could hold business wise in the music industry that never keeps you far from your dream. If it is a matter of making sure you feel competent, you could learn a ton in this scenario and then at some point, it is a matter of applying yourself. I realize the need to want to satisfy listeners, but the bottom line is you have to stay true to you as an artist and not compromise who you want to be. You will never be satisfied if you sell yourself out to make others happy.


----------



## Caustica (Apr 23, 2011)

Follow the traditional academic path to business management and entrepreneurship-related things whilst maintaining music as a hobby, which could take off at any moment, so that if it doesn't actually take off, you still have business management to fall back on?


----------



## aeogirl77 (Apr 15, 2011)

If you know you would be good in business, then I say you do both. Start working towards owing your own business while playing music on the side. Meet a lot of musicians. You could have your own music company. You could make a label for you and the other musicians you met. Hopefully you will gain a lot of connections too, which could make you a popular musician.


----------

